# James3200s New Altum... :) Tank - ALTUMS IN



## james3200 (15 Jun 2012)

Hello Everyone

Thought I would start a journal off on my tank which has just been torn down and ready for a new scape.. You can see the old setup here and when it looked it's best here..

I decided to take off some of the old aquasoil and topped it up to give the substrate more depth this time round, also on the old scape I had sand to the right of the tank so some ADA PS was also added here.

Here is my first go at a new layout. I am quite pleased by it, but here for suggestions from all.






















Substrate is not in its final 'position' yet.. I was thinking of adding some gravel, but I don't think that its needed now

Regarding planting, I am not sure yet, and was waiting to see how the hardscape went in before deciding on main plants. The main idea is to keep it simple, but after setting this up I can see a nice carpet plant all around the hardscap/foreground might be a good idea  

Thanks for looking and I plan to plant in around 10 days time


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Hi,
looks awesome to me, plenty of interest yet also plenty of space for the Altums   
Although overall the hardscape is quite central the right wood bias and left rock bias maintain a good balance so this isnt an issue.
Will be watching this with great interest.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Little-AL (15 Jun 2012)

*James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Looks great so far! Will look stunning planted up...!

Slightly envious of the size!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvasingh (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Where have you sourced your Altums from?

MIKE


----------



## awtong (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

+1 to the above.  Where are you sourcing your fish?

Andy


----------



## james3200 (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*



> Although overall the hardscape is quite central the right wood bias and left rock bias maintain a good balance so this isnt an issue.
> Will be watching this with great interest.



Hi Andy, thanks for input

Regarding the Altums, I don't have a supplier currently but I am working on a few contacts. If I get them they will not be going in for at least 2 months at least.


----------



## Garuf (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

I was trying to find your old tank last night for GEAMS. Good to see your still scaping and all the best with the new setup!


----------



## switch01252 (16 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Hi James loved the tank when it was set up got me into keeping plants and discus together can't wait to see the new set up as I was looking at the Altums aswell but thought I would stick with discus


----------



## james3200 (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*



> Hi James loved the tank when it was set up got me into keeping plants and discus together can't wait to see the new set up as I was looking at the Altums aswell but thought I would stick with discus



Thanks very much, hope its going well, I know it's not easy keeping a good planted tank with Discus..

Altums have been sourced.. Got 12 maybe a few more on 'hold'

They are F1s, I had an option of 4 wilds but that would have meant mixing various ones up and I wanted to have them all from the same source, a few photos









They will be ready in a few more weeks which gives me enough time to get the tank ready for them

My plant orders are causing a problem, as I cant find enough of what I want from the usual sources   So no date set for planting yet, but hopefully within 2 weeks, I want to plant everything in one hit

That has given me time to properly sort out the tank. The filters which were not cleaned for possibly 18 months, but still ran pretty well needed overhauling, they started to kick up a lot of gunk as soon as they were moved.. So that has been done, RO / HMA filters replaced / pipework changed around, re-routing of cabling, changing PH probes, new lamps, sorting out tank pipework, yesterday was tough!

Will update again soon


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

That's a very nice layout.
If you forgive me, maybe the central rock is to big... maybe a smaller one.

Have you seen eleocharis sp. mini (new form tropica)? Maybe it would be a fine plant for your carpet...

Pedro.


----------



## james3200 (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*



> That's a very nice layout.
> If you forgive me, maybe the central rock is to big... maybe a smaller one.
> 
> Have you seen eleocharis sp. mini (new form tropica)? Maybe it would be a fine plant for your carpet...



Thank you, I do agree with you, but I am hoping that once planted the rock will soften, unfortunately I do not have any others to hand so thats what I have to work with. 

No have not seen the mini version, will have a look at it, cheers


----------



## Antipofish (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Really liking the start of this it will look stunning with Altums in.  I think it could stand even more Manzy than currently in there.  If you dont have any more, I know that gex has a listing for some the same thickness as that for sale on here at the moment.  If I had spare cash I would have bought it off him.  Lovely big bits he got.  Anyway, subscribed and looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## Mick.Dk (24 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Nice scape indeed
I'd second the recommendation of eleoc mini   and that plant goes fatastic with hydro tripartita ( former 'japan') Only thing to cosider is, maintaining the plants!! I've kep and bred those angels too. ... And they're really not keen on a lot of interruption ( I guess, you already know, they're actually "peruvian altum" ....... Which is really not an altum. .... But feel lucky, anyway, they're not as difficult to breed   )
For breeding success you'd put in some big echinodorus, ofcourse!
Lots of luck- yor're in for interesting behaviour 
Mick


----------



## james3200 (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Thanks for the above suggestions which I looked into but decided on keeping to what I know works well in my setup and with easy maintenance. Regarding those Altums, your right, they are not what I thought, but have since got another reliable source, will just have to wait a 6 - 8 weeks which is fine

Today a lot of plants arrived and after 8 hours of draining tank, planting, refilling and setting up co2, lights re priming the filters, which is not fun with all the inline equipment I can finally sit down and admire my new tank

T5s on only





T5s + Halides





















Happy with the coverage of plants and hopefully will see a nice carpet very soon   On my last setup I kept adding to the tank and the plants never took off how I wanted, so hoping that this time they will grow in well as last time the v.nana and balansea never took off right. I also added in borders with cut up bits of plastic office water bottles and around the mounds to hold the shape as since filling the first time quite a bit slipped.

Got some ideas of fauna, large shoal of columbian tetras + silver hatchets, L200s (as soon as plants etc are well rooted) and of course the Altums, any other ideas?

Next week I will be cutting down that accicularis and hopefully not replanting too many of the other plants  

Thanks for looking and excuse the bluntness of the post, i am knackered!


----------



## Polyester (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Looks great James! Very nice layout, looking forward to see it develop   

Wish I had room for a bigger tank, when I see yours...  :?


----------



## awtong (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

L200's and Altums you may be creating my favorite fish list ever!

I unfortunately lost my L200 and didn't get another one as I have an L128, 5 x L134's and 2 x L270's already.

Love the style can't wait till you get some of these fish in there.  Pics are a must!

Andy


----------



## minnnt (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

What you have created is stunning!! They're going to fit right in there!!


----------



## james3200 (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Many thanks for the kind words. Just checked the water parameters and all looks OK for the introduction of the Columbian tetras later this week  Its all cleared up nicely and will take some more photos when they are in


----------



## switch01252 (4 Jul 2012)

*James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Looking great James them bits of wood and rock really nice


----------



## james3200 (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Thanks Switch

1 week on from planting and the tank and filters have fully cycled, so I was able to add some fish  Have gone with Columbian tetras and silver hatchets, which I am very pleased with. They seem to be coping with the CO2 levels well.





















































Plant wise, they are all settling in well and there is nice new growth from all. I think next weekend all the grasses will have their first trim. At the moment I am just dosing brighty K @ 3/4 dose and from next week I will start with step 1 on a lower dose and monitoring plant growth up to full dosing. The tap water here is very hard, so the RO unit has been working on over time and I have now got the tank to TDI of 60ish, 3kh and ph of around 6.3 which is where I will try to keep it. Lighting is on for 6 hours a day, with a half hour burst of 2*150w halides at 12:30, only on the two left hand fixtures ( the last photos shows this well), I will slowly increase this over the next couple of months up to an hour. The tank has 2 separate C02 sources, one running through the 2262 loop and one through the pro3 on the right. The latter regulator is knackered and has been impossible to keep a constant bubble rate,  which has caused the co2 to be very high at times, so today its off until the new reg arrives.The internal filter has purigen inside and will go into the Altum holding tank once they have been sourced

Thanks for looking


----------



## BigTom (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Looking great already James. Simple but effective - once the different carpet plants grow into each other a bit and soften the transition it'll look very natural.


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

looking great...nice choice of fish as well.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

really like this set up and the subtle fish choice will work well with the main attraction...the Altums   
Good luck when you trim your hairgrass, its a right PITA to remove after   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## james3200 (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Cheers chaps, yep agree once all the grasses are mixed up should look a lot more natural


----------



## james3200 (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Thought I would do an update, seeing as this Friday I get married and you will probably never see me again   

Only issues I have had is my eheim 2180 deciding to leak from its hose connector badly the morning I was going away for work for 4 days, so I had to turn it off while a new part arrived. Since then its been fine, but it ruined my cabinet floor   Some of the moss came loose so it was recently reattached. The Vallis is starting to thicken nicely and soon the new plants should gain some height, you can make out the lighter green growth. The grasses had a serious trim around 2 weeks ago and are nicely carpeting and the tennellus is getting a nice red hue to it. All in all quite happy with the way its going, and hopefully in the next 2 months it should resemble what I had in mind. Apologies for the poor iphone photos..


















Oh and in about 2 weeks time my 15 Altums will be ready for collection


----------



## Alastair (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*



			
				james3200 said:
			
		

> Thought I would do an update, seeing as this Friday I get married and you will probably never see me again
> 
> Only issues I have had is my eheim 2180 deciding to leak from its hose connector badly the morning I was going away for work for 4 days, so I had to turn it off while a new part arrived. Since then its been fine, but it ruined my cabinet floor   Some of the moss came loose so it was recently reattached. The Vallis is starting to thicken nicely and soon the new plants should gain some height, you can make out the lighter green growth. The grasses had a serious trim around 2 weeks ago and are nicely carpeting and the tennellus is getting a nice red hue to it. All in all quite happy with the way its going, and hopefully in the next 2 months it should resemble what I had in mind. Apologies for the poor iphone photos..
> 
> ...



Looking really really nice mate. Progressing well. Sorry to hear of the mishap with the filter. 
This will look ace with the Altums in. 
Gongrats on tying the not Friday, I'm sure we will hear from you every now and then  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meejo (4 Aug 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Beautiful tank! - the Altums we look awesome in it, so jealous haha


----------



## james3200 (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Thought I would do the last update before the Altums arrive.. they were supposed to be collected tomorrow, but there has been a delay and will be a little bit longer.

As you can see the tank has had some new additions, mainly removing of the moss, which was going all over the tank and too much work for me, so this was replaced with some narrow fern on the larger branch, to match the original ferns planted on day one, and some mini on the left. These were severely hacked back to the rhizome to get the look of the original ferns, so soon it should fill out again. Added a few more pots of tennellus to help in the sparse areas of the tank to help the carpet a bit, added some echinodorus quads in front of the balansea which is now growing very nicely since it has settled in, might have something to do with the 150w halide I just added again over that part of the tank    Vallis is also starting to get there, and judging by recent growth it wont be long at all before it reaches the surface. I have to keep reminding myself that the tank is 9 weeks old so plenty more growing to go!





















Thanks for looking


----------



## Antipofish (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Its really looking fabuloso James.  Cant wait till those angels are in there too


----------



## flygja (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Awesome growth there. Can't wait for the Altums to go in. Congrats on getting married too. During my 5 years of courtship, my wife has finally given up on let me have my way in fishkeeping so here's to you!


----------



## james3200 (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Cheers, all of us in the office are looking forward to the Altums, its a weekly question to when will the main fish be in the tank! 



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting married too. During my 5 years of courtship, my wife has finally given up on let me have my way in fishkeeping so here's to you!



Thanks, you may think I have my way going by this tank, but we all know who is boss!


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Hi
I don't know a lot about Altums, but from what I have seen of them I have to concede they are probably the most stunning of all the Angels I have ever seen.  And in a decent sized group, in a beautiful tank such as yours James, they have to be on most peoples all time wish list.

Im not gonna put you on the spot and ask how much they cost, because I know they have a high price tag with them.  But can you tell us all if there are different "grades" ? Or why their price is high ?  I saw some fish described as "Peruvian Altums" on AQ and they were less than a fiver each.  Other times you see them described as "Altums" and they are ten times that.  

I am just curious about the price rather than being judgemental.  After all, I spent over a hundred quid on one fish when I had a marine tank years ago 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## james3200 (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Hi Chris

AFAIK there are no particular grades to Altums, like say shrimp. The main differences with the Peruvian types are the size, true Altums get to have a very high body, banding colouration is different to scalares and they have a much more pronounced forehead area. 

With regards to price, there are not cheap and little ones will be between £30 - £40, the main reason of which is that there usually is a high mortality rate on importation of Altums, and once here a lot of work will need to be done to make sure that they are in top health as they are not as hardy as other varieties.


----------



## james3200 (6 Sep 2012)

*Re: James3200s New Altum...  Tank*

Today is the day that I finally got my Altums   And I am VERY happy with them.. A few photos too, they seem to have settled in very well and coloured up nicely, i think they like planted tanks over bare bottom  They are truly worth every penny 

Excuse the terrible photography





























Tank now is fully stocked and planted up to my expectations, il update this in a few weeks when I hope that vallis has grown some more!


----------



## Ady34 (6 Sep 2012)

Stunning!
Truly beautiful fish to grace your aquarium.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Sep 2012)

wow, very jealous!!


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Sep 2012)

Very nice and a splendid sight in a nice planted tank!


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Sep 2012)

they look fansatic! Great scape as well.


----------



## Gill (6 Sep 2012)

Simply Stunning


----------



## james3200 (8 Sep 2012)

Thanks, they are by far my favourite fish I've kept, really looking forward to watch these develop. Went out and bought a mini selection of foods for them to see what they like best, so far good old flake is winner, not given bloodworms yet... Will be looking for some freeze dried brine shrimp as apparently they go mad for it. 

They are still quite shy and will hide when you go up to the tank but from a distance they go around happily, so feeding with the tetras is a challenge that I haven't mastered yet, luckily they grow quick so they will round the other fish up soon


----------



## james3200 (27 Oct 2012)

Quick update.

Tank and fish doing really well. Just got back from a 10 day business trip from Africa to see that my colleague at work did a really good job on feeding the fish and dosing ferts, first time I have come back to a tank in a long time with nothing to get pissed off about  Got lots of trimming to do next week, which I will offer on the forum

Anyway, one quick very poor camera phone photo to show new growth, will take some more soon when the next addition to the tank arrives


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2012)

This is crackin mate. 

It reminds me of an earlier Amano work.

The large stone works really well in this layout, along with its little brothers. The natural look of the grass type plants works great to. 

 I'm contemplating using large stones and wood together in the next layout. Iwagumi, with a touch of wood.


----------



## james3200 (28 Nov 2012)

Hi mark, thanks, the stone is starting to nicely blend in now. The initial scape had weeping moss which was removed but a fair bit found itself in the foreground, since the last trim i have let it grow a bit and i am liking the natural softened look of the foreground





Been using eloes ferts leanly and really pleased with plant growthover the last 6 wks

Will get some decent photos up soon when i remember to bring the camera to.work!

Cheers
James


----------



## Ady34 (28 Nov 2012)

Epic.....i want close ups too!
Altums seem to have grown considerably, as too the tetras.....oh and the plants!!  
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## foxfish (28 Nov 2012)

Your tank & your fish look fantastic!
Can you please tell me what size C02 cylinder you use & how long it last?


----------

